

Apple has lost the plot - triplesec
http://cubicgarden.com/2013/07/22/apple-have-lost-the-plot/

======
codereflection
This rings true for me as well. Just Friday night I was at a concert watching
the epic Peter Murphy play nothing but Bauhaus tunes. I was recording it with
my phone for a few minutes, then started to feel like I was really missing out
on the experience. I was watching Peter Murphy through my phone, something I
could do any time, instead of enjoying the experience live. I immediately put
my phone away and didn't take it out again for the rest of the show. Then I
found that I was quickly annoyed with everyone else that was holding up their
phone to record the event.

Put the phone down, experience life.

And watch Ryan Lewis's Fake Empire video. Seriously, it's all about what this
article is trying to say.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdoliLNRlHo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdoliLNRlHo)

------
triplesec
I just fond this to be a useful noting of an iconic institution who should
know better its role in our everyday lives, and the responsibility that
entails. Social psychologists have been talking about online presence for a
decade or more, and sociologists have been lamenting this very issue of lack
of physical presence in many uses. And because the technology doesn't _cause_
any behaviour, it just affords it... and because our response is dependent on
a lot of social factors and influences, the social influence from apple's ads
is vast!

------
CyberMonk
Replace "Apple" with "Any company that makes cameras/phones/etc." and the same
point would be made. Sucks to be the big dog, I guess.

